
How do you start a country? - ghosh
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/world-40803430
======
peterburkimsher
"if it walks like a duck and talks like a duck, it is a duck".

By that definition, Taiwan is already a country, even though the UN still
doesn't recognise it. My memory card says "Made in Taiwan".

It also makes California seem much more independent; my iPhone says "Designed
by Apple in California", not "Made in USA".

In my opinion, anywhere that can make its own immigration policies and issue
passports is a country. And anywhere that makes it easier for me to get one of
those passports is a country I'm interested in.

~~~
petepete
> my iPhone says "Designed by Apple in California", not "Made in USA".

"Made in China"

